
The .NET IL Interpreter - matthewwarren
http://mattwarren.org/2017/03/30/The-.NET-IL-Interpreter/
======
com2kid
Another interesting interpreter is the .NET Microframework, it is rather out
of date now, but it is a fascinating project. You can get a full .NET stack up
and running in just tens of kilobytes of memory.

How it does types is interesting, and the GC is simple enough that it can be
comprehended by mere mortals. I enjoyed my time playing around with it.

As a bonus, .NET MF is designed for production, and indeed it is used out in
the wild!

~~~
pjmlp
Last time I checked they were trying to add AOT compilation support to it, not
sure how much work they are still pushing into it.

~~~
tonerdo
Yeah, work is still ongoing with it:
[https://github.com/dotnet/corert](https://github.com/dotnet/corert)

~~~
pjmlp
No, that is for standard .NET, I was referring to llilum for the .NET Micro
Framework, the only one that has always been fully interpreted, which hasn't
seen any updates in a while.

[https://github.com/NETMF/llilum](https://github.com/NETMF/llilum)

